# What are the smallest headlamps that don't run on button cells?



## MY (Sep 17, 2006)

I am always in search of the perfect headlamp. Size does matter to me, the smaller the better. I was wondering what is the smallest headlamp for the various non-coin cell type battery configurations out there?

1xCR123
2xCR123
1xAA?
2xAA
3xAA
1xAAA?
2xAAA
3xAAA
CR2?

Regards


----------



## nerdgineer (Sep 18, 2006)

If you live near a Target, the River Rock 2AAA headlamp is pretty small and can run at 2 levels. $15.


----------



## TMorita (Sep 18, 2006)

Probably these would be included:

1xAAA Gerber Tracer
1xAAA Gerber Triode
1x6v BD Ion
2xAAA River Rock 0.5 watt headlamp aka Streamlight Enduro
3xAAA PT Apex
3xAAA Petzl Tactikka/Zipka

Toshi


----------



## webley445 (Sep 18, 2006)

Does anyone known if the RR 0.5 is adjustable? I need a similar size haedlamp those beam position can be adjusted. The review linked above does not specify, so I would assume it does not.


----------



## smokinbasser (Sep 18, 2006)

The energizer headlamps are fairly compact. They use 3AAA batterys


----------



## LouRoy (Sep 18, 2006)

webley445 said:


> Does anyone known if the RR 0.5 is adjustable? I need a similar size haedlamp those beam position can be adjusted. The review linked above does not specify, so I would assume it does not.



The light is mounted on a plate that tilts up and down (so you can adjust the direction of the beam), if that is what you are asking.


----------



## TMorita (Sep 18, 2006)

webley445 said:


> Does anyone known if the RR 0.5 is adjustable? I need a similar size haedlamp those beam position can be adjusted. The review linked above does not specify, so I would assume it does not.


 
If you mean "focusable" then I would recommend the Petzl Micro with a Tektite LS223 LED replacement. This works really well for me.

Toshi


----------



## nerdgineer (Sep 18, 2006)

The RR 0.5W 2xAAA light is also focusable. You can unsrew the bezel and the beam will defocus a fair amount before the bezel clears the O-ring. It does develop a donut hole as the beam gets very wide, though...


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 18, 2006)

Are there any *good* CR123 powered headlamps out there? Preferably LED?
bernie


----------



## jar3ds (Sep 18, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Are there any *good* CR123 powered headlamps out there? Preferably LED?
> bernie


 seems that the new apex pro 2xcr123 is a decent headlamp...

however, personally... a 1x(c)r123 headlamp would be awesome  hopefully PT is hard @ work


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 18, 2006)

Yep, that is what I'd like to see ... 1x123 LuxIII and two simple brightness levels, ultra compact. 
Compatible battery format with my lights ... 
One can dream ...
bernie


----------



## Christoph (Sep 18, 2006)

BD zenix iq uses 2 x AA on the back of your head, the head is small.



C


----------



## webley445 (Sep 18, 2006)

LouRoy said:


> The light is mounted on a plate that tilts up and down (so you can adjust the direction of the beam), if that is what you are asking.


 
Sorry for not being more clear, I meant being able to adjust beam "angle". Hate having to tilt my head down to get beam to light up something I am holding in my hands/working on.

thank you, I will look into the RR now, looks like it would suit my needs for close up sitting reading/working.


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 18, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Are there any *good* CR123 powered headlamps out there? Preferably LED?
> bernie



There are several that I am aware of:

1, Nuwai HLX-712L Lux1/2xCR123A (my current favourite)
2, Streamlight Argo HP Lux1/2xCR123A
3, PT Apex Pro Lux3/2xCR123A (quite possibly the new kick-*** headlamp)

I've also come across a series of 1x CR123A headlamps by cosmosled.com but haven't found a supplier yet.


----------



## cave dave (Sep 18, 2006)

webley445 said:


> thank you, I will look into the RR now, looks like it would suit my needs for close up sitting reading/working.



If you unscrew the bezel entirely the RR is great for reading.

Probably the smallest 3xAAA light is the Petzl Zipka+. But it doesn't tilt. The PT Aurora and Petzl Tikka+ are a bit bigger. In general the Petzl lights are lighter than the equivelent Princton Tecs, but the PT are much more waterproof.

I haven't seen a good 1xCR123, and I dont think a 1xAA or CR2 even exists.


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 18, 2006)

Something with batts and lamp in one body ... 1x or 2x 123 ?
Those are looking good though ... we are almost there ...

bernie


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 18, 2006)

Kiessling said:


> Something with batts and lamp in one body ... 1x or 2x 123 ?
> 
> bernie



Check out these links regarding all-in-one headlamps powered by 1xCR123a

http://www.shykuang.com.tw/new%20english_web/p05-06-HP-901X.html
http://www.shykuang.com.tw/new%20english_web/p05-07-HP-902X.html
http://www.cosmosled.com/3_watt/hp-901x.htm
http://www.cosmosled.com/1_watt/hp-902x.htm


----------



## MY (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for pointing these links out nzbazza. On another thread, I asked why there were non 1xCR123 headlamps produced. It appears that the these lamps address my needs. Does anyone know who sells them?

Regards.


----------



## Meduza (Sep 19, 2006)

TMorita said:


> Probably these would be included:
> 
> 1xAAA Gerber Tracer
> 1xAAA Gerber Triode
> ...



PT Apex is a 4xAA headlamp...


----------



## auroreboreale (Sep 22, 2006)

My personal favourite is an ARC AAA tucked into a headband, just a loop of sewing elastic, or clipped to to face hole in a balaclava, as an instant headlamp that will run on AAA Ni-Mh cells! Use an ID badge clip or an an alligator clip through the lanyard hole to secure it to your head band or balaclava. Lightweight! Simple! Waterproof! Smash-proof!

enlightenment!


----------



## Christoph (Sep 24, 2006)

:devil: "smash proof" is not something I usally think about when I think headlights


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 24, 2006)

I just spotted a new 1 AAA Coast headlamp at Target. It has a single LED inside a very small tiltable cylindrical barrel in front. The battery is located at the back of the headband where there are also two dim blue LEDs under a diffuser/battery cover. I think the package claimed a 4 lumen output, and that the blue LEDs are for safety/visibility. It looked interesting, but I wonder how long the wire from the battery would last before breaking. The price scanned at $19.95.

Geoff


----------



## Coop (Sep 24, 2006)

MY said:


> Thanks for pointing these links out nzbazza. On another thread, I asked why there were non 1xCR123 headlamps produced. It appears that the these lamps address my needs. Does anyone know who sells them?
> 
> Regards.




Nope, but we know who makes them... I just sent email to the manufacturer to find out where I can get them in small quantities... Let's hope I hear from them soon.


----------



## nzbazza (Sep 24, 2006)

MayCooper said:


> Nope, but we know who makes them... I just sent email to the manufacturer to find out where I can get them in small quantities... Let's hope I hear from them soon.



I'd be keen on knowing how you get on...


----------



## MY (Sep 24, 2006)

MayCooper, I also sent an email to the manufacturer a week ago but still no reply. Maybe if enough of us keep bugging them, they will respond. I know that a couple of years ago, there was the problem of getting a LED lantern from Europe but when there was enough interest, someone came forward and imported them for us all.

Regards.


----------



## Coop (Sep 25, 2006)

I have received an answer!! boy, that was quick!!

They told me that they have no dealer for these lights in the netherlands (like I'm limited to my countries borders...) But they are willing to sell me a sample package of 12 of these lights. at $30 each, without shipping... 

Shipping from Asia to europe can be very expensive, and forwarding to the US will cost a bunch more. I'm willing to make this a small groupbuy, but it might be cheaper if someone from the US set it up and sends me a light, as most of the potential buyers are in the US. But like I said, I'm willing to do this, but I do need payment up front, as I just don't have a spare $360 + shippingcost at hand... I'll try to find out how much shipping will be. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## MY (Sep 26, 2006)

Good news MayCooper. I wonder if they have a dealer in the US? Is there someone in the states that would take this one on as a group buy? I would consider it but dealing with customs in Canada is enough to scare me to death.

Regards.


----------



## Coop (Sep 26, 2006)

MY said:


> Good news MayCooper. I wonder if they have a dealer in the US? Is there someone in the states that would take this one on as a group buy? I would consider it but dealing with customs in Canada is enough to scare me to death.
> 
> Regards.



I know a great workaround for customs/mail issues in Canada... Just buy me and my girlfriend a nice holiday to Canada, and I'll personally deliver you one of those lights personally :laughing:


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 26, 2006)

What about the LED Lenser Joggled ?

It is a single AAA battery powered headlamp.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Sep 26, 2006)

Rob187 said:


> What about the LED Lenser Joggled ?
> 
> It is a single AAA battery powered headlamp.



This is the one I spotted now in a couple of Target stores.

Geoff


----------



## Coop (Sep 26, 2006)

Rob187 said:


> What about the LED Lenser Joggled ?
> 
> It is a single AAA battery powered headlamp.




Well, Led lenser isn't exactly known for it's good quality...


----------



## firefly99 (Sep 26, 2006)

cave dave said:


> I haven't seen a good 1xCR123, and I dont think a 1xAA or CR2 even exists.


How about the Inova 24/7 ? (1xCR123)


----------



## MY (Oct 14, 2006)

Any more news about the 1xCR123 headlamp from China?

Regards


----------



## Windscale (Oct 15, 2006)

The Favourlight 3W, which is the big brother of the Nuwai HLX-712L Lux1, has been one of my EDCs for a long time. The two lights look exactly the same but, of course, the 3W is brighter than the lux1. But run time is also very reasonable. You can look it up in flashlightreviews. Since using it I have not been tempted by any other headlamps. In fact, I think 3W would be the perfect balance between brightness and runtime. More powerful LEDs do not run for long enough and one may as well go back to incands!


----------



## Coop (Oct 15, 2006)

MY said:


> Any more news about the 1xCR123 headlamp from China?
> 
> Regards




I can get a box of 12 of them as a sample shipment, for about $30 a piece, but thats without shipping... So after shipping them to me, and distributing them among you guys they will be around $50 already and that is if I don't get hit with customs charges, which would bring them up to $60... For that kind of money you can buy a PT Apex... I posted details in the groupbuy forum a while ago, but only had 1 reaction... So I'm not going to go through with it. 

I think the best way to get some of these headlamps is to ask one of the dealers on this forum who already does business with the company that makes these can order us a box of these things...


----------

